
Don’t Hammer Yammer. Think Bigger - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/09/11/dont-hammer-yammer-think-bigger/
======
furiouslol
Yammer is Twitter for corporates done right.

Funny seeing how the blogosphere slams them for being a ripoff of twitter.

Hello! Facebook is a ripoff of Friendster. But Facebook is Friendster done
right.

Yammer totally deserve the award. Everyone I ask (who's not a blogomaniac)
thought Yammer was a great product in broadcasting news to a large group
(beats mass-emailing)

------
watmough
I haven't looked at Yammer, but Twitter seems like it's a bit 'free form' for
business. What kinds of controls over inappropriate content, frequency of use,
departmental scoping etc., is Yammer coming to the table with?

Small enterprises like software companies will probably be just fine with
Twitter, but the real money is most likely in large enterprises with maybe
5000+ users, and real needs to control the uses that the system is put too,
control abuse and so on. For example, the abuses possible with email and the
web is a nightmare for these companies.

------
fallentimes
My Yammer works fine.

------
jeffy
Why does everyone think people will pay to 'control' their network? None I
know 'pay' to restrict IM, IRC, newsgroup posts, etc, so why should this be
different?

~~~
furiouslol
If you come from an enterprise background, you'll find that most enterprises
are really serious about controlling their network. So they will pay. $1/user
is like tea break expense for them.

------
pibefision
<http://presentlyapp.com/>

Another twitter for the enterprise. Looks good.

~~~
furiouslol
I like it. It'll appeal to those who finds Yammer lacking (eg. no group
features).

But if i have to make a choice, i'll go with Yammer because

1) I don't have a need for those advanced features that presentlyapp provides

2) Yammer feels more fun

------
hooande
Yammer? I barely know 'er!

------
lbrdn
I agree, please don't hammer my Yammer.

